# Classic Car Show



## scotgirl500 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi 
Anyone going to the classic car show on Sunday at Bridge of Allan??? I will hopefully be there with the 500.:car::car:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I should be there if all goes according to plan. Entry number 2560


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Any more info on this so I can post it here, or feel free to join up and post it yourself.
www.scotiaclassics.co.uk


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

chisai said:


> Any more info on this so I can post it here, or feel free to join up and post it yourself.
> www.scotiaclassics.co.uk


Here you are :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

hmm i will try and make it to this didnt even know about it. good post :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

just back in from this, crackin day for it quite a big turnout too. "tilly" was looking good glad i got a chance to see it up close :thumb:

was also loving the mini that had the z cars hayabusa conversion.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well done Scotgirl500 on winning a prize with the Fiat 500. What a lovely wee car that is.


Good to meet you mick1985, turned into a cracking day out and the weather stayed dry


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

scotgirl500 was the wee cream 500 yours??? sorry i never came to say hi didnt know it was you, motor was looking well smart :thumb::thumb::thumb:


same to you 47p2 good to put a face to the name.


----------



## scotgirl500 (Apr 27, 2010)

47p2 said:


> Well done Scotgirl500 on winning a prize with the Fiat 500. What a lovely wee car that is.
> 
> Good to meet you mick1985, turned into a cracking day out and the weather stayed dry


Thanks very much, i was soooo shocked i got runner up as there was so many nice cars there. Glad it stayed dry all day :thumb:


----------



## scotgirl500 (Apr 27, 2010)

mick1985 said:


> scotgirl500 was the wee cream 500 yours??? sorry i never came to say hi didnt know it was you, motor was looking well smart :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> same to you 47p2 good to put a face to the name.


Yes that was my wee 500, its first ever outing to a show!! Really enjoyed the day. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## scotgirl500 (Apr 27, 2010)

Here is a picture of the car from the show yesterday.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes very well done.

Was this another of Derek's creations?


----------



## scotgirl500 (Apr 27, 2010)

47p2 said:


> Yes very well done.
> 
> Was this another of Derek's creations?


Yes it sure was, he done a brilliant job. :thumb:


----------

